# Saw chain sharpening



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO SHARPEN A CHAIN? HAND FILE- FILE WITH GUIDE MOUNTED OVER BAR OR GRINDER.:wave:*


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Grinder, file will do for a light touch up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I use a hand file with a guide for touch ups. I also have three chains. I use one for about 3-5 cords of oak and touch it up. After 2 more cords i take it in for $5. Still leaves me with two more chains. 

Needless to say I cut and cut and cut. I need to feed my outdoor wood boiler. Heats my house, hot water, and soon my garage.


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

*I bought a chain saw sharpner about 25 years ago for $120.00. Been using it steady. Best investment I made.You get more use out of the chain that way. If you try with a file too many times and then go to the grinder you end up taking too much off.*


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

main thing to remember what causes a chain saw to go dull, DIRT, clean off any bark that isn't clean before you start cutting and if it is on the grond either roll it over to finish the cut or raise it up so you don't have to go into the dirt to finish your cut. Freind is a tree guy and he can go 3-4 days with the same chain when he is in the bucket all the time. once he is on the ground cutting usually gets a day or less out of a chain. Also watch what is being kicked out by the chain, a sharp chain will kick out larger pieces , when the chain is getting dull it will kick out fine sawdust, easy way to determine how sharp the chain is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

If I'm felling trees I can go 3-5 days with no issues of a dull chain. Once the trees hit the ground that's a different story. I do not hit the ground it's the sandy soil here that once they hit the ground it sticks to the bark.


----------

